# Help stop my left crank creaking!



## cofty (8 Jul 2008)

Hi
I've recently put in a new bottom bracket and crank arm / set on my specialised MTB but the the left arm (arm without the crank set) is incredibly creaky when I'm pedalling, particularly when I'm standing on my pedals / going up hill. 

Anyone know why? I thought it may be the bearings and may be needs more grease. Or perhaps it needs tightening.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## spandex (8 Jul 2008)

Have you not just posted this thread else where on CC????


----------



## mickle (8 Jul 2008)

Multiple post alert!


----------



## Kirstie (12 Jul 2008)

Take the bolt out, grease it, put it back in, tighten it up lots.


----------

